# Java Mokey Engine



## Developer_X (5. Jun 2009)

Hi, ich hab schon öfters was über die Java Monkey Engine gelesen, sogar eine Zeit vor meinem Autreten hier.
Ich hab auch mal die jar gedownlaoded, ich habe aber immer noch keine Anhung, wie man die Java Monkey Engine benutzt, im internet habe ich keinerlei Tutorials gefunden, hätte einer von euch welche?


----------



## max40 (5. Jun 2009)

Let me google that for you

1. Eintrag

jMonkeyEngine.com erscheint

gucken -> linke Seite -> "user's manual"

kann ich englisch? 
Ja: dann werde ich lesen! 
Nein: was mach ich hier eigentlich?


----------



## Developer_X (5. Jun 2009)

ok ich habs genau gedownlaoded wie bei den Tutorials
da fehlt mir

org.lwjgl

Wisst ihr was das sein könnte?
oder wo man das downloaden könnte?


----------



## Spacerat (5. Jun 2009)

Let me google that for you
Natürlitsch ooch in englisch


----------



## max40 (5. Jun 2009)

Let me google that for you

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## Developer_X (6. Jun 2009)

ok danke,

aber wenn ich die JavaMokeyEngine und den restlichen Kram und alles gedownloaded habe, fehlen trotzdem sehr viele Klassen, gibts vielleicht von der JavaMonkeyEngine selber ein komplettes packet zum download, indem alles drin ist?


----------



## Evil-Devil (10. Jun 2009)

Welches JAR hast du denn gezogen und was soll fehlen?
Vielleicht hilft dir deren Wiki weiter...
jME Wiki :: jme_wiki


----------



## Drake (10. Jun 2009)

lass die Finger von jME wenn du der Meinung bist keine Beispiele, bebilderte Artikel oder ähnliches nicht gefunden zu haben. 

jME (1/2) ist relativ gut dokumentiert, es gibt schöne Tutorials (flag rush) und wenn man des Englischen auch nur ein wenig mächtig ist findet man im Forum auch immer Hilfe


----------

